# [risolto] come fare x ricompilare tutta gentoo

## khris81

ciao sono nuovo del mondo gentoo e di questo fantastico sito, ho installa to gentoo da poco con nn poche difficoltà superate piano piano, mi sono xò accorto dopo aver compilato tutto sono partito dallo stage1, di aver compilato tutto con delle cflags sbagliate, mi chiedevo quindi, adesso che ho letto la guida volare con gentoo e sistemato le cflags, come posso fare x ricompilare completamente tutto il sistema???Last edited by khris81 on Thu May 12, 2005 10:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## morellik

```

man emerge

--emptytree (-e)

Reinstalls all world packages and their dependencies to the current USE specifications while dif-

              fering from the installed set of packages as little as possible.  You should run  with  --pretend

              first to make sure the result is what you expect.

```

morellik

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ti conviene fare 

```
emerge -pe world > da_emergere

cat da_emergere |grep ebuild |cut -d"]" -f2| sed 's/ /=/' > pacchetti

rm da_emergere

emerge -pv `cat pacchetti`
```

in questo modo ti crei la lista di tutti i pacchetti da emergere (il file "pacchetti") e lanci l'emersione rimuovendo la "p" all'ultimo comando

Se per sbaglio dovesse bloccarsi in qualche punto l'emersione puoi semplicmente rimuovere dalla lista tutti i pacchetti fino a quello dove ti si era fermato e ricominciare da lì.... meglio che dover rilanciare di nuovo emerge -e world che ripartirebbe da capo  :Wink: 

[Edit]modificato e corretto il secondo comando che non metteva gli "=" davanti ai nomi dei pacchetti (che hanno la versione)

Così funziona  :Wink:  [/Edit]

----------

## khris81

quindi dovrei dare emerge -e ?????

----------

## xchris

il consiglio che ti posso dare e' quello di non ricompilare....

a meno di errori colossali ricompilare con cgflags nuove non fara' volare la tua macchina (anzi... rischi di rallentarla se esageri)

ti consiglio di prenderci prima la mano, trovare il tuo set di useflags corrette e poi se proprio ci tieni... ricompila  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## khris81

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ti conviene fare 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pe world > da_emergere
> 
> ...

 

vediamo se ho capito bene:

grazie delle risp a tutti, emerge -pe world > da_emergere

serve x vedere quali sono i prog che ho installato e me li mette nel file da_emergere giusto???

il secondo comando cat da_emergere.... nn l'ho capito!!!  :Sad: 

rm da_emergere ok so cosa fa. 

l'ultimo nn l'ho capito!  :Sad: 

----------

## khris81

 *xchris wrote:*   

> il consiglio che ti posso dare e' quello di non ricompilare....
> 
> a meno di errori colossali ricompilare con cgflags nuove non fara' volare la tua macchina (anzi... rischi di rallentarla se esageri)
> 
> ti consiglio di prenderci prima la mano, trovare il tuo set di useflags corrette e poi se proprio ci tieni... ricompila 
> ...

 

ok ma x errore ho compilato con le flags x un athlon e io ho un pentium!  :Sad: 

e poi nn avevo impostato le flag use e nessun altra ottimizzazione, ok nn volerà di certo ma almeno x provare.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Quote:*   

> cat da_emergere |grep ebuild |cut -d" " -f8- > pacchetti 

 

questo non fa altro che togliere tutte le info superflue dal file da_emergere

esegui il comando suggerito da Cazzantonio e poi fermati a  confrontare i file da_emergere e pacchetti

così capirai quel che è statao fato  :Wink:  in bocca al lupo

----------

## xchris

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok ma x errore ho compilato con le flags x un athlon e io ho un pentium! 
> 
> e poi nn avevo impostato le flag use e nessun altra ottimizzazione, ok nn volerà di certo ma almeno x provare.

 

comprensibile  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> il secondo comando cat da_emergere.... nn l'ho capito!!!  

 

Ti ha già risposto deadhead, serve per formattare il testo in una maniera decente per darlo in pasto ad emerge

 *Quote:*   

> l'ultimo nn l'ho capito! 

 

Serve per emergere tutto quello che sta nel file "pacchetti".... tolgi la "p" altrimenti ti fa solo il "pretend"

P.S. Nessuno di quei comandi è un rischio per il tuo sistema, quindi semmai provali e vedi cosa fanno  :Wink: 

----------

## khris81

ok ho capito ultima domanda è meglia farlo in modalità testo oppure posso farlo mentro son in kde e sto x es. navigando o ascoltando musica????

oppure nn cambia nulla!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

prova a fare una ricerca nel forum italiano con la chiave gufo, e' un tool scritto da neon che potrebbe esserti utile  :Wink: 

----------

## khris81

altra domanda visto che mi va di smanettare oggi ho tempo libero, volevo mettere gcc 3.4, dite che è meglio che aspetto quello x compilare il tutto oppure è più sicuro farla con la mia versione attuale di gcc la 3.5???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

beh io direi tieniti quello stabile

----------

## fabius

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> beh io direi tieniti quello stabile

 

Quando però passerai ad un nuovo gcc (ad esempio da gcc 3.3.x a 3.4.x) è consigliabile ricompilare tutto il sistema per evitare conflitti con le librerie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Quando però passerai ad un nuovo gcc (ad esempio da gcc 3.3.x a 3.4.x) è consigliabile ricompilare tutto il sistema per evitare conflitti con le librerie.

 

Si lo so, ma lo faro' solo quando lo reputeranno stabile

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> ok ho capito ultima domanda è meglia farlo in modalità testo oppure posso farlo mentro son in kde e sto x es. navigando o ascoltando musica????

 

Ovviamente ci metterà di più se usi il pc mentre compili.... conta che almeno 24 ore le impiegherà di sicuro...

@fabius

si sono anche fix_libtool_files.sh e revdep-rebuild che possono evitarti la ricompilazione....

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @fabius
> 
> si sono anche fix_libtool_files.sh e revdep-rebuild che possono evitarti la ricompilazione....

 

Io in ogni caso come fabius ricompilerei tutto  :Smile: 

----------

## khris81

quindi passo a gcc 3.4 oppure rimango al 3.3???

di tempo ne ho tanto oggi quindi mi va di smanettare, ma smanettamenti che nn mettano a rischio il sistema xò!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> quindi passo a gcc 3.4 oppure rimango al 3.3???

 

E questo come possiamo dirtelo noi... vedi te... la scelta è tua

Gcc 3.3.4 è ~x86, ovvero non è "certificato" stabile. Potresti avere problemi, anche se probabilmente sono solo problemi minori visto che tanta gente lo usa senza particolari ingrullimenti. Altro da aggiungere non c'è....

----------

## fabius

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> si sono anche fix_libtool_files.sh e revdep-rebuild che possono evitarti la ricompilazione....

 

Infatti avevo scritto consigliabile  :Wink: 

Comunque per evitare di incappare in futuri problemi ricompilerei tutto (se non sbaglio sono gli stessi gentoo-developer a consigliare tale procedura).

----------

## kaosone

io farei

```

emerge -e system

emerge -e system

emerge -e world

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

io darei un'occhiata anche a gufo....

----------

## jp10hp

la mia esperienza è questa:

una volta assestate le USE e le CFLAGS del sistema do

```

emerge -e world

```

se la tua macchina è veloce non è poi così traumatico,

in genere mi si pianta un paio di volte causa errori nella compilazione di pacchetti masked (comunque inutili)

e lo faccio ripartire semplicemente con

```

emerge -e --resume --skipfirst world

```

dopo essermi segnato i pacchetti incriminati che verrano compilati alla fine

Tutto questo ovviamente non da X quindi il computer di fatto è quasi inutilizzabile per un giorno

poi occhio a etc-update alla fine  :Exclamation: 

Ultima cosa: con emerge -e system puoi compilare solo il sistema base, quindi risparmiare tempo, tuttavia se poi vuoi ricompilare anche tutti i pacchetti utente con -e world ti ricompilerà nuovamente e quindi inutilmente anche il sistema...se non ricordo male  :Confused: 

----------

## X-Act!

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ti conviene fare 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pe world > da_emergere
> 
> ...

 

Messa così non funziona! A me da (giustamente  :Wink:  ):

```
# emerge -pv `cat pacchetti`

...

!!! Problem in sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (sys-devel/patch-2.5.9) (try adding an '=')" exceptions

```

Sapendone poco o ninte di script bash ho risolto così:

```
# for i in `cat pacchetti` ; do echo "=$i" >> pacchetti2 ; done
```

Se qualcuno trova un modo + elegante se ne potrebbe fare un tip perche lo trovo molto utile (per non dire indispensabile in caso di emerge -e)!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> Se qualcuno trova un modo + elegante se ne potrebbe fare un tip perche lo trovo molto utile (per non dire indispensabile in caso di emerge -e)!

 

Il modo piu' elegante e' usare gufo (cercate nel forum) che e' stato sviluppato apposta per queste occasioni. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=103860 . 

E' gia' due post che dico di guardare questa applicazione  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' gia' due post che dico di guardare questa applicazione 

 

Le tue parole svaniscono nel vento  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Act!

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Il modo piu' elegante e' usare gufo (cercate nel forum) che e' stato sviluppato apposta per queste occasioni. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=103860 . 
> 
> E' gia' due post che dico di guardare questa applicazione 

 

Chiedo umilmente scusa  :Crying or Very sad:  !

Volevo solo far notare che lo script di Cazzantonio non andava, tutto qui...

La prossima volta che dovro rifare un emerge -e world (spero non prestissimo...) di certo mi procurerò prima gli strumenti adatti...

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Le tue parole svaniscono nel vento

 

Tutto quello che sta scritto sul forum non svanisce mai nel vento (almeno per chi usa il Quick Search!)

----------

## fabius

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> Tutto quello che sta scritto sul forum non svanisce mai nel vento (almeno per chi usa il Quick Search!)

 

Io avrei qualche dubbio, non mi sembra che la ricerca funzioni bene  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *gutter wrote:*   Le tue parole svaniscono nel vento 
> 
> Tutto quello che sta scritto sul forum non svanisce mai nel vento (almeno per chi usa il Quick Search!)

 

Il problema è proprio questo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> Volevo solo far notare che lo script di Cazzantonio non andava, tutto qui...

 

Veramente non era uno script ma una sequenza di comandi che avevo scritto a occhio  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque puoi sostituire il secondo comando con questo

```
cat da_emergere |grep ebuild |cut -d"]" -f2| sed 's/ /=/' > pacchetti
```

e dovrebbe funzionare....

Di gufo ho sentito parlare bene, l'ho anche scaricato, ma mi stava troppo fatica capire come si usava visto che in vita mia ho ricompilato il mondo solo una volta e in ogni caso si trattava di dare questi tre comandi in sequenza (visto che è un'operazione "inusuale" preferisco ricorrere ad una procedura mia che affidarmi ad un'applicazione che non posso testare, vista la scarsa frequenza dell'operazione stessa)

 *Quote:*   

> Se qualcuno trova un modo + elegante se ne potrebbe fare un tip perche lo trovo molto utile (per non dire indispensabile in caso di emerge -e)!

 

Non mi sembra un caso di farne un tip...  :Rolling Eyes:   c'è già gufo che funziona sicuramente meglio  :Wink: 

----------

